# Workstation Service and Computer Browser Service Does Not Start [Moved from XP]



## giolle (Apr 6, 2011)

I have problem with networking. _View workgroup computers _doesn't work.

OS: Windows XP sp3

*Computer Browser Service:*
Startup type: Automatic
Service status: Stopped

I tried to start it manually, but I got message:
_Could not start Computer Browser service on Local Computer.
Error 1068: The dependency service or group failed to start

_*Workstation Service:
* Startup type: Automatic
Service status: Stopped

When I tried to start it manually, I got message:
_Windows could not start Workstation on Local Computer. For more information, review the System Event Log. If this is a non-Microsoft service, contact the service vendor, and refer to service-specific error code 2250.

_Any idea about this problem?


----------



## r_k (Apr 7, 2011)

Follow the instructions here....
"Error 1068" Error Message When You Try to Turn On Internet Connection Sharing


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to TSF,

You may also try this recommendation:
Click Start, type *firewall.cpl* in the Open box, and then click OK.
Click the Exceptions tab.
Click to select the File and Printer Sharing check box, and then click OK.

Might as well verify that all your Network Services are Started. Type *services.msc* from the run box then press enter: 
• COM+ Event System (for WZC issues) 
• Computer Browser 
• DHCP Client 
• DNS Client 
• Network Connections 
• Network Location Awareness 
• Remote Procedure Call (RPC) 
• Server 
• TCP/IP Netbios helper 
• Wireless Zero Configuration ( XP wireless configurations only) 
• WLAN AutoConfig ( Vista wireless configurations only) 
• Workstation 

See if the computer browser service restarts and please update us.


----------

